# Setting Up Permanent Camp



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok here's the deal. I am going to set up a small camp in my bow hunting spot. Just a small tent, a few cases of water and non-perishable foods. I will be using the camp as a base for all my scouting from now till the hunt.

This is a roadless area, but I do have a 1 free pass ride thru a gate. 1 trip to haul my stuff in, and 1 trip to haul my stuff out.

I've never done this type of thing before. I am wondering what type of tent is best? I would think something waterproof and that can withstand high winds..
Any other advise or opinions from anyone who had done this, or has an idea, is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't take anything you are not afraid to lose or be upset if it is taken. That is, if it is on public lands. Forest Service rules prohibit you from having the same camping spot for more than 14 consecutive days. Though it is a rule that abused by many, ignored by some, and not enforced as much as it could be.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I do it every year on the National Forest. Technically its littering.

Gary is right; don't be afraid of losing your stuff.

The best advice I can offer is keep dry and don't pack until 15 minutes before you leave.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

one free ride? Does that mean horseback? atv? is it private land? If you have the means to take in a bit of gear I would honestly opt for a normal tent that you could stand up in. if not any backpacking tent would do. just find an area that have a little cover from the elements and stake it down good. if its public ground just take it down every time and stash it. Most backpacking tents only take a few minutes to put up.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. The area I'm going is public land, but no vehicles are allowed. There is a road that goes up, but only a select few have a key to the gate. I happen to have a friend that has access. 

Anyway, I thought about the theft thing so I'm thinking of doing as suggested and just take a small backpacking tent to set up and tear down. Couple cases of water and some canned foods...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know of a few areas that certain people have keys to get through a gate and into these type of areas, and also know that if they get caught letting anyone else use the road for a purpose that it wasn't intended for that they can either loose their jobs or the access that they were granted. It is a slippery slope letting someone access a so called roadless area to set up a hunting camp without allowing everyone that wants to do it. 

Now after saying that I wouldn't take anything into the area that I didn't want destroyed or stolen. Also as was mentioned there is a limit on how long you can set up a camp for....so basically you would be breaking a few laws to do what you plan on doing.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you are simply going to sneak into a "roadless" area despite the rules. A dollar against a horse tur* says your friend's permit doesn't include shuttling hunters back and forth from their camp. Just because your friend has a key for his use...and it is probably a very specific use permit, i.e. mining claim etc...it would be unlawful and unethical for you/he to use that access so you can go hunting. Hope you both get caught if you do! 
One more thing, another dollar against a horse tur* your friend abuses his access for others or his families hunting trips. Why don't you come out and ask him if you will be breaking the law before you do it. Make him show you where it says "sure, you can use this access permit to carry your friends camping gear back into this roadless area".
Do the right thing and pack your stuff in like all the others and try and convince your "friend" to follow the rules.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Agree with the posts about breaking laws, those keys are given out for very specific reasons and not for the personal use of making life or hunting easier. Places are closed to motor vehicles for a reason, winter range, human pressure on critical habitat, etc... If this area is supposed to remain roadless and an individual is using it as a personal advantage for the taking of wildlife, rules are being broke and in my opinion this is no different than someone taking animals out of season or without the proper permit "poaching"...


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Ethics, who needs 'em when you have a friend who can get you there faster and easier...

I love when I come across crap in the back country that's been left there... I think we should all do it. You know, because we're too lazy to pack it out when we leave for a few days. 
Same lazy people who whine that their abandoned property gets "broken into" or taken off the mountain.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

If you leave stuff up there, I wouldn't plan on it being there when you return. I've found several camps hidden over the years. I took what food and water I desired and dumped the rest out, piled it in a garbage bag and hiked it out. I left the tent and stove, but wish now I would have taken them. Pack it in, pack it out. I hope your buddy gets nailed for abusing his access to restricted areas. It's bending the rules, which ethically is wrong.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here we go.... The ethics/lets twist this to negative/possible laws are being broken TOWN.
First off you fellas have no idea what your talking about. If you must know all the intimate details "because that's what this post is about" here it is. The gate and road going up the mountain is private property. My friends family owns it, therefore he has a key to the gate. Where I'm camping and hunting is public land. 
The biggest law being broken would be leaving a cold camp for the duration. Seriously, if I thought that was a problem I would move a couple hundred yards every couple weeks.

I wish I had all day to troll forums and look for possible law breakers so I could light them up. Lol give me a break..


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hunterchick said:


> If you leave stuff up there, I wouldn't plan on it being there when you return. I've found several camps hidden over the years. I took what food and water I desired and dumped the rest out, piled it in a garbage bag and hiked it out. I left the tent and stove, but wish now I would have taken them. Pack it in, pack it out. I hope your buddy gets nailed for abusing his access to restricted areas. It's bending the rules, which ethically is wrong.


Hunterchick, I want to play a game...

I will get you within a mile of my camp with gps. If you can find it, you can have all the viennas, and kipper snacks. But please don't dump the water, cause we all know how scarce that is. If you really want a 30.00 1 man tent, then I suppose you should just take that too..


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Crndgs8, don't go gettin all butt hurt and defensive because we are challenging the ethics and legality of hunters on the forum. OK, maybe we came off half ****ed, but the way you wrote this you gave us the impression that you were getting a ride* into* a "roadless area". 
So what you are saying is that your friend is letting you drive through his private property to the edge of the roadless area and you will be packing your stuff from there into the area to actually camp, right? 
...a few cases of water, really?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a perfect solution for you. 

Camp on your buddies property and hike from there. 
Then if anything happens to your stuff you can have your buddy report it to the county sheriff as vandalism or thief.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if this person responds to these posts or still try's to sneak his stuff in, maybe the mods should look up his information and send the dwr/officials out to question this person and find out who is abusing their keys.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

humpyflyguy said:


> It will be interesting to see if this person responds to these posts or still try's to sneak his stuff in, maybe the mods should look up his information and send the dwr/officials out to question this person and find out who is abusing their keys.


See his post #11.Sounds to me like the only law he will break is the cold camp if he leaves it.Lets hope thats the case.Does not sound like its the dwr keys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> It will be interesting to see if this person responds to these posts or still try's to sneak his stuff in, maybe the mods should look up his information and send the dwr/officials out to question this person and find out who is abusing their keys.


That's fricken hilarious, I don't care who you are.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey corndogs, do you have a vacuum packager? If so get rid of the cans, put yer kipper snacks and yer little weiners in vacuum bags. That's important.



Geeze, hunting is so complicated. Did you know they sell meat in grocery stores?

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Put... yer little weiners in vacuum bags.


Of all the places I've thought to put my little weiner, a vacuum bag hasn't been one... until now.

Hey, you know why Hostess wraps Ding Dongs in foil?

Because you should never put your ding dong in the microwave.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Vacum packager yes. Way ahead of you on that. Sounds like I need to find a good stash spot. That would suck if someone found and ate all my treats. Lol

On a more serious note, thanks for the tips and suggestions.


----------

